# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Pix from 1st competition

## toopowerful4u

Well, to sum it up i dropped from 185 to 165 because i didnt diet right. Went from 9%bf to what you see. 5'8" 165lbs 19years old. Iv been training seriously for a year all natural (so far). Lifted on and off for wrestling in high school though. Placed second in first show, and hoping to come in way better next show in 2 weeks. Got my pix today in the mail, figured id throw em up here for the hell of it. Any criticism is APPRECIATED, since id like to know what to work on. Please no MASS comments, thats obvious.

----------


## toopowerful4u

You can see how much i enjoyed myself by the first pic of me walking off after my routine. Crowd went nuts, i had a great routine, i loved it. My routine actually ended with the twisting double bi you see in the first set of pix.

----------


## toopowerful4u

Screwed this one all up, but i held it up against the real pictures, and its as close as im gonna get. Messed up scanning, then tried to resize and everything went wrong lol.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Looking good Bro, nice tight abs, the lags can get a tighter, but it took me about 3 shows before my legs started to come in right, good luck in 1 week...XXL

----------


## dam225

Well done bro......just one suggestion which may help you out in you second show....when you are standing relaxed, put your heels together so they are almost touching and then flair the toes out to the side....this makes the quads look bigger, allows some more cuts to show, and enhances the sweep.......give it a try and see if you like it.....

Good Luck,
D

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Great job bro, you're looking fantastic. I agree with dam about keeping your heels together and toes flared out when standing in relaxed poses, it does make your quads look bigger. I think I saw you at the show, I was working at the Fitness 2000 stand right where you walk in after the ticket table but you probably didn't see me cause I was walking around the whole time and not working. Good luck in your next show.

----------


## Gear101

top half looks really good.. alot of hard work there.. legs could use some looking into.. but they will come in time..

----------


## saboudian

u look pretty good especially for your 1st show, this might be just the angle, but i noticed that in your lat spread your left lat looks a bit thicker then your right lat, or maybe i'm just seeing things

----------


## toopowerful4u

haha is it that obvious? I thought it wasnt that noticable. How can i fix that lat problem?

----------


## Dr. Derek

looking good. keep it up

----------


## livnnfit

Looking good - keep up the good work!

----------


## demetri

You're off to a good start. Keep it up and you'll put on some more meat. 

You show some good shape and symmetry for someone who is just starting out. I'll echo the legs comment to say that they need to be tighter. That will come in time. Most of us aren't blessed with an absence of lower body fat. It seems to be the stuff that comes off last.

Which music did you pose to?

----------


## sicilian40

im not much of a body builder but just as a observer i would say add some weight to those wheels...other than that your lookin POWA-FULL

----------


## toopowerful4u

"Powa-Full" i love it. I posed to "The Game" by motorhead (triple H from WWF's music). It was great. Im sicilian also and got criticized for not being dark enough lol. Im correcting that since i got another show this sat.

----------


## kdtl61

Job well done young man !!
The moment you went to do that show you were a winner. You stuck out the diet, training, all of the hardships we go through to get to the Big Dance. You have done something that only a very small percent
of people will ever do. That is stepping up on stage and being judged
by people you don't evern know. You must always remember that you are #1 competing with yourself first. You can't control who shows up for a show. You can only control how you look. I have lost first place to many guys 3 or 4 inchs shorter then me. They are freaks and hard to beat. 
I did my first show at the age of 38. You are only 19 shit dude you have got a great future ahead of you. Just don't forget to keep balance in your life. Life is more then bodybuilding.
Good luck at your next show and enjoy your next bulk up cycle.
About your lats I had the same problem. When ever I did one arm DB rows I will always add one or two extra sets for the smaller lat.
Legs are always a bitch. You have to train them so hard. Just keep plugin away at them. 
I sitting here now getting sorer by the minute from yesterday leg workout. 8 of us worked out yesterday. We all at one point or another felt like we were going to lose our breakfast. I'm talking about guys that train heavy every week. My point is it takes hard work week after week.
You did GREAT,
Good luck,
kdtl61

----------


## toopowerful4u

Thanx for all the positive replies everyone, i appreciate it. Im hooked on competing for life. I have another competition this weekend, its bigger, and the kid who beat me will be there. Maybe i can do better this time. Il b sure to post up my next set of pictures if they turn out well after the show.

----------


## Gear101

one other thing that could really help you out is a tape called"Perfect Posing".. it's a good tape that will go threw all manatory poses, tanning, relax pose, off to the left of stage, center stage, ways to turn, the right way to hold your head.. etc etc etc.. just a good tape.. then maybe a posing coach.. ask around you'll find a good one..

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by Gear101_ 
> *one other thing that could really help you out is a tape called"Perfect Posing".. it's a good tape that will go threw all manatory poses, tanning, relax pose, off to the left of stage, center stage, ways to turn, the right way to hold your head.. etc etc etc.. just a good tape.. then maybe a posing coach.. ask around you'll find a good one..*


Know a place where i can get a good deal on the video?

----------


## Gear101

gave my last copy out... 35usd i think off the search engines

----------


## Commando_Barbi

Not sure if this will work but will give it a try. I bought my copy on BB.com.



Bodybuilding.com 


The video is 27.95. 

P.s. You look great.

C.B.

----------


## Stormrider

Looking great bro! Maybe a little more work on the quads other than that great!

----------

